# Rotary Cutter blades



## Nitro901 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a John Deere LX6 Rotary Cutter (6'). I need to either sharpen or replace the blades and was wondering if these blades are somewhat generic or will I have to go to JD and purchase. The manual shows 1/2" x 3" blades. Tractor Supply sells blades for King Kutter that show are 1/2" x 4" I believe. Will these work?

Also, does anyone actually sharpen their blades or just replace them?


----------



## Nitro901 (Sep 8, 2008)

Another pic.


----------



## frankmako (Sep 13, 2008)

Those blades are sure a mess. What have you been cutting?? Rocks?? Logs?? Steal posts??? Don't look like they can be sharpen. But maybe they can. I don't sharpen, I replace. But I get many years out of a set. It is best to get the same size and shape that is on your cutter. The brand of blade does not matter, the size and shape does.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know how generic the blades are but I would think you would have problems changing to different blades. I suppose you could always buy some and give them a try. I thought the bolt holes were different sized but maybe not. 

Most of the time when I go to TSC for these type of parts they have a catalog they can check to see what the different blades fit. Did you ask them when you found the other blades? Have you priced out the blades from JD? Just curious if there is enough price difference to make it worth while.

Andy


----------



## Nitro901 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I can honestly say I didn't do it....I just bought this tractor and the guy said he has never changed the blades and it's about 4 years old. I'm supprised they cut as well as they do.

I actually did price the blades at JD online and they were about $35 or so each. I agree, I'll just get the OEM's. I did not ask at TSC about a cross reference.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I would say those blades have seen better days.  I would suggest taking a blade off the cutter and taking it into the TSC store and matching up a set or you can have them cross reference. With the price of steel what it is, I am not so sure TSC will be that much cheaper but you never know and it certainly doesn't hurt to shop around and compare price and quality of the blades. Quality DOES matter and if the price of the blades is not too different, I would compare them closely to see which looks better manufactured. 

What is the length of the blades on your LX6?

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...10001_140102_14348_-1_14345|14346|14347|14348


----------



## Nitro901 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just measuring straight from end to end they are 30 1/4", 3" wide and 1/2" thick. I think the bolt hole is 1 1/2".

This may be a dumb question but how tough are these blades typically? I mean will an occassional baseball size +/- rock or occasional piece of a wood tear them up real quick? For the most part I dont have a lot of rocks above the surface and as I find them I will try to pick 'em up and toss them into my "rock garden" LOL. Most of the rocks we have are flint for whatever it's worth.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Rocks are not good for a blade, but probably would not destroy it. It might, however, destroy what-ever it hits if it is slung out of the mower. I've seen sticks & things thrown several yards, with enough force they probably would have broken a vehicle window. 
As for replacement, take one with you to TSC, to match up with what they have in stock. You mentioned TSC has 4" blades, make sure there is enough clearance before you buy something longer.
Good luck!


----------

